# "purp" Purple, sorority girl



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

best stock photo, week or so ago.
She's sleepy and wondering what the camera is.

2-27-2011, 8 months old. Probably from that infection you see on her, nothing has treated it successfully. She died during tank stress that isn't affecting any other girls.

Purp was a rather quiet fish but she liked to startle the algae eater, I brought she and Blu home together. 

I don't know if I've mentioned it but I keep a few ferns outside my door in a spot that I can't get the mower into, I put down a bunch of that chipped plastic tank bottom a long time ago and the cats don't like it because it sticks in their paws. All my little ones end up with the ferns.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Purple.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Aww, i'm sorry she passed from your care. 
She is cute, it sounds like she was a sweet betta with a likable personality.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

BlueHaven said:


> Aww, i'm sorry she passed from your care.
> She is cute, it sounds like she was a sweet betta with a likable personality.


Other than taunting the algae eater she was great.
Sadly her sisters Blue, Rose, Petals, Fins and Twinkle have followed her by saturday lunchtime.

I now know that dot on her side is (was) pseudomona and its eating the rest of the girls through their labyrinth glands.

Got what I can use in the tank, have kana on order but it looks like I'm going to lose all the girls and a king male (who is meanwhile very happy in the tank). Running UV, triple-sulfa, furan-2 and a partial dose of polyguard in the hopes that I can stall until the meds come.


----------

